# World Modern Arnis Alliance 2004 Camps



## Datu Tim Hartman (Oct 31, 2003)

*2004

· February 21-22, 2004, DC, Virginia Area. WMAA East Coast Winter Camp (DC, Virginia Area).* This two day training camp feature Datu Hartman, Dr. Maung Gyi & Guro Chad Dulin. 

*· February 27-29, Mid-West WMAA Winter Camp (Chicago Area).* This three day training camp feature Datu Hartman, Guro David Converse & Guro Tim Murray. For more information contact David Converse at 815-436-1199

*· April 9-11th, Solrod, Denmark*. Datu Hartman will be a guest instructor at the Danish Tae Kwon Do Federation's Easter Camp. For more information e-mail tkd@email.dk 

*· April 30-May 2, Buffalo NY. 3rd Annual WMAA World Conference. *This three day training camp feature Datu Hartman, Guro Jeff Leader, Rick Manglinong and other guest instructors TBA. There will be a grading for Black Belts and a banquet. For more information contact Datu Hartman at 716-675-0899 or wmarnis@wmarnis.com 

*· Summer 2004, London, Ontario. Camp Canada.* This three day training camp features Datu Hartman and other guest instructors TBA. For more information contact Datu Hartman at 716-675-0899 or wmarnis@wmarnis.com


----------



## Cebu West (Nov 1, 2003)

Thanks to all who attended and for all the comments about the camp. With the great success of this camp, I look foreword to seeing everyone again as well as some new faces when we have our 2nd Annual East Coast Fall Camp.

Sal Todaro (Cebu West-WMAA)


----------

